# How to ruin someones picture



## JohnMF (Apr 29, 2005)

Anyone else have this problem?

My sisters have learnt that by simply placing their hand in front of their face every time i point the camera at them, they can completely ruin my shot  :x 

















i have loads of these pics!!


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, if you knew my daughter, you'd also be familiar with the problem. Though I am teaching her NOT to do this any longer. It seems like she's finally getting used to the camera.
I tell them that in years from now when they'll be interested in what they looked like "way back then", they'll hate all those photo in which they pull faces, give each other bunny ears or just turn away or hold up a hand - so meanwhile my children accept the camera better again. It's my son's latest attitude to absolutely POSE and therefore no longer look natural at all... ah well.


----------



## JohnMF (Apr 29, 2005)

I might steal these comments of you LaFoto and use them


----------



## karissa (Apr 29, 2005)

you know.. that first one looks like me... like.. every day when I do my homework.  Actually, despite the "hand" which I think would be fun to make a whole series out of just to bug your sisters, the exposures and focus look great.  You could like.. make a whole bunch of pictures with all the different ways a person can try to hide and really bug 'em to death.


----------



## Corry (Apr 29, 2005)

Haha...the way I've gotten around that with my friends and family...when they do that, I tell em, "fine, I'll just have to sneak the picture later then...and you know that everytime I do that, you'll have a goofy look on your face, with your mouth open or something...so if you just let me take your picture I can take my time and make it look good...and I won't be forced to show everyone a horrible picture that I had to sneak!"  You wouldn't believe how many people that has worked with!


----------



## terri (Apr 29, 2005)

That's good, Corry.....

John, tell them you're going to start captioning these photos, with things like: "Not ANOTHER cold sore!" and sending them to their boyfriends.... :twisted: 

They're still pretty cute, though.


----------



## karissa (Apr 29, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> John, tell them you're going to start captioning these photos, with things like: "Not ANOTHER cold sore!" and sending them to their boyfriends.... :twisted:


 That would get me! :shock:


----------



## Sergiozal (Apr 30, 2005)

With these kind of "cameraphobic" people, I just stop trying to shoot them when they are looking at me. If you get a longer lens and take some natural shots, and they see they look great in the picture (mostly because YOU is a good photographer   ) they become more friendly to pictures. To fight is not a solution !!! 

But since she is your sister, you wil fight for every little mattter  
You should try to save something. This could be a good photo:


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 30, 2005)

hahah I know this problem pretty well  all my friends do the same and I got really annoyed then


----------



## JohnMF (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments folks, lots of different ideas to try out there.

Just to show you that sometimes (very rarely) they almost smile for you!!!


----------



## adam (May 2, 2005)

I like the first three photos very much. Very photogenic


----------



## LaFoto (May 2, 2005)

Hey, why-o-why don't they let you take their photo? They (she! the one who once almost smiled ) looks very photogenic to me! With or without her hand in front of her face.

And I must retract on my words about my daughter: she has learned to accept the camera a lot more in the past couple of months, actually, and lets me take some real close-ups without a fuss these days (for as long as she's here at home and there are not girlfriends around with who to giggle and play coy and shy and all that jazz....)


----------



## thebeginning (May 2, 2005)

looks like those times where they decide to let you take their picture are worth it! your sister is extremely photogenic.


----------



## Fadi (May 3, 2005)

Actually, the first 2 look really nice.  The first one has very nice lighting, and the second looks good with just the corner of her eye peeking.


----------



## karissa (May 3, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> looks like those times where they decide to let you take their picture are worth it! your sister is extremely photogenic.


I AGREE!  I wish I was HALF that photogenic!

side note...  How many times in one day am I going to agree with you Beginning  You just have to many great comments!  I really should stop steelling them... I'm not a stalker!  I promise!


----------



## karissa (May 3, 2005)

Just to show you arn't the only one with this problem....







I have to say... my favorite was the one with the big bag for a head.


----------



## BadRotation (May 3, 2005)

I have the opposite problem...  I have friends who refuse to get out of my pictures   :lmao: 


He is like a monkey, and will climb up into trees that are in the frame, and hide in them or shake branches just to screw up my shots  :lmao: 


He also always makes the stupidest faces.


----------



## karissa (May 3, 2005)

Haha!  I actually really like the first one.  The last one is kinda cool too.


----------



## GerryDavid (May 3, 2005)

You could hang the camera around your neck and take pictures from your waiste level, that way she wont know your trying to take a picture and there for shouldnt cover her face up.  Or perhaps try to explain yoru trying to get good pictures to pass down to family members for generations to come.  And at this rate they will theink she had a hand for a face.  :0)


----------



## JohnMF (May 3, 2005)

some funny pictures here, seems its a common problem for photographers! people who you want to take photos of ruining the shot, and people who wont get out of your shot! 

that one of the guy on the water pump had me laughing out loud


----------



## Fadi (May 4, 2005)

Or show her this thread so she can see that people thing she's very photogenic.  Maybe she's self-concious?


----------



## karissa (May 4, 2005)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> that one of the guy on the water pump had me laughing out loud


Agreed... thats a picture to show at the slideshow of his wedding...  or the next party for him and his wife if he is already married.


----------



## BadRotation (May 4, 2005)

karissa said:
			
		

> Agreed... thats a picture to show at the slideshow of his wedding...  or the next party for him and his wife if he is already married.




Heres one I took today...  That kid LOVES being in my photos  :lmao:


----------



## jadin (May 16, 2005)

Get 'em liquored up. That usually lowers their inhibitions.


----------

